# BFF Confirmation.



## T33's Torts (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello forum! 
It seems your fellow tortoise forumer, @tortoisetime565, is under the impression that you all need to be informed that we are in fact BFF's.
Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 17, 2014)

That sure is something!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 17, 2014)

Freakin' funnier than all get out, as it were.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 17, 2014)

Boom!!! 

Not to name names.... But @ashley @Jessica 

.......... I win..


----------



## Elohi (Jul 17, 2014)

I see my application for bestie was declined. -le sigh- 
@tortoisetime565


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 17, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I see my application for bestie was declined. -le sigh-
> @tortoisetime565




Yeah.. We reviewed them together, you know, cause we are BFFs, and you fell short in a few places, a few examples being: not enough cowbell, no sulcatas, and so we voted you off.....


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 17, 2014)

I got a cowbell and two sulcatas! What know? I have a fever and the only perscription is more cowbell! Ha ha


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 18, 2014)

*shakes head and sighs*


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Boom!!!
> 
> Not to name names.... But @ashley @Jessica
> 
> .......... I win..



Not sure how you win with the wrong tags, dumbdumb. 

Besides, twin beats bestie!


----------



## Flipper (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm glad we got that cleared up!  :rofl:

So much so that you are each other's maids of honors?


----------



## Flipper (Jul 18, 2014)

Are you actually twins? I'm confused :hmm:

And gullible


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Are you actually twins? I'm confused :hmm:
> 
> And gullible



No, Tiff and I just have weird life/personality similarities.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't get it?


----------



## Tort-Rex (Jul 18, 2014)

Flipper said:


> I'm glad we got that cleared up!  :rofl:
> 
> So much so that you are each other's maids of honors?


Umm, @tortoisetime565 is male....


-Tort-Rex/Colleen


----------



## Elohi (Jul 18, 2014)

--gasp--
I just realized I didn't fit bff criteria because in old!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahahaha
I'm half a decade beyond what Isaiah calls old LMAO. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Elohi said:


> --gasp--
> I just realized I didn't fit bff criteria because in old!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahahaha
> I'm half a decade beyond what Isaiah calls old LMAO.
> 
> ...



What's "old?" You're still a whippersnapper to me!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I got a cowbell and two sulcatas! What know? I have a fever and the only perscription is more cowbell! Ha ha


You can apply for BFF position at www.tiffisisaiahsbffforever.com


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> Not sure how you win with the wrong tags, dumbdumb.
> 
> Besides, twin beats bestie!



Well me and tiff decided that we didn't need to have the 'tags' memorized...


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

Flipper said:


> I'm glad we got that cleared up!  :rofl:
> 
> So much so that you are each other's maids of honors?


She is gonna be my best man and IMA be her bridesman.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Well me and tiff decided that we didn't need to have the 'tags' memorized...



I call BS!


----------



## Flipper (Jul 18, 2014)

:hmm


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Well me and tiff decided that we didn't need to have the 'tags' memorized...


*cough* dumbdumb *cough* 
Sorry bestie.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> I call BS!


You can call it what ever you want but I'm still her BFF. 

:sassface:


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 18, 2014)

You guys are weird. That's it.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> You guys are weird. That's it.



Hey, we like you.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Yeah.. you fell short in a few places, mainly height .)



Wow,
Monica doesn't get in because she's at best, what, 4'-8"?


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow,
> Monica doesn't get in because she's at best, what, 4'-8"?


I never said height! You're Twisting my words!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I never said height! You're Twisting my words!


I read short in there. LOL.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 18, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow,
> Monica doesn't get in because she's at best, what, 4'-8"?


 
Lmao!!! Y'all are way off. 



Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I read short in there. LOL.


I said she didn't have enough cowbell. Lol! Ken is trying to get me beat up by Monica!!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I said she didn't have enough cowbell. Lol! Ken is trying to get me beat up by Monica!!



I bet she'd kick your *** too.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> I bet she'd kick your *** too.



I'm straight up thug, Jessica.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm straight up thug, Jessica.



But I have a theory that @Elohi is a ninja. And ninja always wins.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> I'm straight up thug, Jessica.



Plus, IDK, you're kindof a scrawny little thing.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 18, 2014)

OMG LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHA y'all are killing me over here! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 18, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> But I have a theory that @Elohi is a ninja. And ninja always wins.


I saw the documentary. Straight up frightening what she can do!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 18, 2014)

Wait, Ken, does that mean Little Bitty is a ninja in training??


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 18, 2014)

T33's Torts said:


> Wait, Ken, does that mean Little Bitty is a ninja in training??



YES THATS WHY SHES SO SMART!


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 18, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> YES THATS WHY SHES SO SMART!


Why haven't we thought of this before?!? Monica, your secret is out. Time to come clean.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jul 18, 2014)

But really, that little girl has a better understanding of the skeletal structure than I do.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> But I have a theory that @Elohi is a ninja. And ninja always wins.





StarSapphire22 said:


> Plus, IDK, you're kindof a scrawny little thing.


Scrawny things can be thugs too!!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

All thugs are scrawny! That's why they wear baggy clothes!!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 18, 2014)

I am trying to rank this thread on my list of "pointless threads"


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, the 'Chat' threads seems to serve a purpose - getting to know each other and becoming better friends, however, I'm with you on this one. 

HUH???


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 18, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I am trying to rank this thread on my list of "pointless threads"





Yvonne G said:


> Well, the 'Chat' threads seems to serve a purpose - getting to know each other and becoming better friends, however, I'm with you on this one.
> 
> HUH???




We are all just having fun.


----------



## Ashes (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol I just saw this thread. 

And @tortoisetime565? Get it right - @Ashes. *sticks tongue out*


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol lol lol


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 21, 2014)

So Isaiah had Tiff make this thread so he could get a little ego boost, and we all picked on him.

This was a well thought out plan...way to go kiddo!


----------



## Ashes (Jul 21, 2014)

Hahahaha!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 21, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> So Isaiah had Tiff make this thread so he could get a little ego boost, and we all picked on him.
> 
> This was a well thought out plan...way to go kiddo!


Don't be jealous!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 27, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I am trying to rank this thread on my list of "pointless threads"


Laughter is far from ever “pointless".


----------

